# Opinions wanted! High cover vs Low cover



## TippGal (10 Jul 2014)

Hey guys!

Just want to throw a topic out there to get some opinions. Myself and my husband are having a debate about our health insurance. I want to keep as high a cover as possible but he wants to cut right back.
I know that everyone is struggling financially at the moment and we are no exception but I feel that you cant put a price on health.

My question to you is what would make you more inclined to pay a higher premium than last year? Are people more concerned with cost only and not bothered about what cover you have?


----------



## huskerdu (10 Jul 2014)

You say that you cant put a price on health, but you have to take a long hard look at your health insurance package and decide if it is good value. 

Are you really paying extra for better health care, or for a nicer room in a fancier hospital ?

WE have downgraded our health insurance package to save money but the extras that we dropped we are unlikely to use. 

I don't care about being in a private hospital, or in a fancy room in a private wing. 

We decided what cover we needed and found a package to suit and saved €1000.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 Jul 2014)

The title of your post is too vague. Please   it in line with the Posting Guidelines. 

Please read the  before posting again on Askaboutmoney.

Responses to posts with vague or meaningless titles are removed.

If the title is not edited within a reasonable time, the post will be deleted.

Brendan
Administrator


----------

